# Balls, Brains, Heart, and Dog Paws



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

So I haven't had much to add this year and just have time to monitor the "recent activity". Loved wyogob bison hunt. Then the classic cooking. So when i checked in, the order of the posts: my bison hunt, testicles, brain, heart, and dog paws. I was with him till the dog paws, that's when i thought he went over the edge.
Oh... dog paws was a from different group (waterfowl). Made me laugh out loud though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I loved the dog paws thingie.

.


----------

